# Shhhhh Never Summer boards on sale at buysnow.com



## Lians60 (Jan 28, 2009)

NICE, don't have my size in the SL-R =(


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

Also all on sale at the BoardRoom. Very good deals.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

oh shit i wish i had cash for a legacy-r right now.


----------



## chimdogger (Feb 7, 2010)

SPAZ said:


> oh shit i wish i had cash for a legacy-r right now.


This morning I bought a 156 Legacy-R with Union Force Bindings... Already marked as shipped.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

i hate you :laugh:


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

chimdogger said:


> This morning I bought a 156 Legacy-R with Union Force Bindings... Already marked as shipped.


How much for the unions? Sierra has it for 139.40


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

damn i bought my Legacy-R a few months ago, I feel cheated after seeing that lol


----------



## chimdogger (Feb 7, 2010)

yusoweird said:


> How much for the unions? Sierra has it for 139.40


139.99 but they have the Black L/XL.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Lol buy now before those suckers disappear...


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

just added a 161 slr to my quiver!


----------



## w0318 (Jan 21, 2010)

hey is there any difference from this EVo and next years evo? or just gfx difference? 

Also i am 5'11" and about 150lbs and wonder if i should get a 153 or 155. I like to bomb some runs on the east coast but really looking to get a board for park riding. So just want the Evo to handle some runs down some blacks into Blues( this will be a second setup i have a stiff palmer board currently)

I was actually gonna buy a board next year seeing how the season is ending for me but these sales are evil!.

heres some insight for choices on next years board:
Bataleon Evil Twin
NS EVO-R
GNU park Pickle
Custom V-Rocker


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

Dammit I've already got 6 boards but this is TOO tempting!!!! So for all mountain east coast riding, what models should I focus on?:dunno:


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

w0318 said:


> hey is there any difference from this EVo and next years evo? or just gfx difference?
> 
> Also i am 5'11" and about 150lbs and wonder if i should get a 153 or 155. I like to bomb some runs on the east coast but really looking to get a board for park riding. So just want the Evo to handle some runs down some blacks into Blues( this will be a second setup i have a stiff palmer board currently)
> 
> ...


 I dont believe they made any changes to the evo or revolver.
Either would be good man, you could rock either without problems. 155 should be a slight more stable due to the extra length but I don't know how much of a real diff it would be. These are sweet deals, I wouldnt let em pass by.


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

Lol I should have waited to buy my Circuit-R. The base graphic is different than mine though which is interesting.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

just copped a SL 155 for 425 shipped... sick fo sho do - last one they had at colorado boarder


----------



## w0318 (Jan 21, 2010)

little devil,, i hate sales!! i pulled the trigger on a 153 Evo-R ( i think thats with the rocker camber, right?)First NS board. long debate inside my head about which size. my boot size is 7.5-8.

I have a Palmer Honeycomb3 at 156 so figure i get something a little shorter since its a play board. Hope i made the right choice on size.


----------



## cynan (Feb 11, 2010)

Good prices, but I don't think they offer free shipping for sale items. So the Legacy-R/SLR are really $375 with FedEx ground. These boards have been recently available elsewhere for $399, shipping included.

Speaking of hidden costs, etc, I just bought a Legacy-R for $399 from Surfside in California. They had a 10% off coupon that brought the price to $360 with shipping. After completing the order online, I recieved an email saying that there was "fine print" indicating that coupons were not valid on sale items and that I needed to send them the extra $39... Just something to be carefull for, for anyone bying from them or similar retailers in future.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

if i got a 10.5 boot should i get the legacy? or would the SLR waist be big enough


----------



## cynan (Feb 11, 2010)

If your bindings are angled more than 10 degrees or so (ie, -12, +15) then the SL-R should be good for 10.5 boots, especially if you are riding the 161 or 164, which have waist widths of 255mm. However, if you like riding with zero angled stances and want a short board, the Legacy might be the way to go.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

been looking to pick up a slr 158, has anyone seen it under 400? I figure if i cant get it cheaper than that ill just wait for next years model and pull the trigger at thanksgiving


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

Would the prices be more or less the same during the off-season? Like the other guy's question, any changes from 2010 to 2011 EVO-R?

Also, I'm around 5'8", ~140lbs, currently wear 11 boots. Can I get away with the 153? I'm hesitant on the size because I'm worried about my toes dragging. Goofy, 15 and 0.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

You will have almost 2" of boot overhang at 0 degrees on your rear boot


----------



## mashya (Mar 15, 2009)

chimdogger said:


> Never Summer Snowboards offers Never Summer Snowboards at Buy Snow your source for snowboards
> 
> Union Force Bindings on sale too. Oh yeah some other stuff at great prices.


can't find the union forces..


----------



## w0318 (Jan 21, 2010)

say chi sin lo said:


> Would the prices be more or less the same during the off-season? Like the other guy's question, any changes from 2010 to 2011 EVO-R?


I think the generally there isn't enough stock of the NS boards to hit the DEEP discounts. Some thread said they really control inventory and dont over produce. there might one a deal here and there, but that is going to be a one off. Even then it will be a weird size maybe. 

I hope there aren't any changes in the boards between 10 to 11 . But a lil thing that pushed me to order was this years neon green base!


----------



## chimdogger (Feb 7, 2010)

mashya said:


> can't find the union forces..


Must have sold out...


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

They sold my 161 slr out from under my feet! NOT HAPPY.


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

ETM said:


> They sold my 161 slr out from under my feet! NOT HAPPY.


What happened - did you buy it online or in person?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Online on feb 19, see post 11 of this thread. Today I get an email saying sorry but we sold it on you.


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

ETM said:


> Online on feb 19, see post 11 of this thread. Today I get an email saying sorry but we sold it on you.


I can see it possibly happening on the same day. But several days later? That store sucks.

Sorry to hear that happened


----------



## w0318 (Jan 21, 2010)

ETM said:


> Online on feb 19, see post 11 of this thread. Today I get an email saying sorry but we sold it on you.


ETM the same thing happened to me when i ordered my 153 EVO on sat i called on Monday to ask for top-sheet color but they said i got my billing zip code wrong ( which was my fault, dam the auto-remember). 
Anyway he went to check for the top-sheet color but then came back to tell me it was sold out. I don't know who's fault it is, cause i put in an order for it should they hold it till they verify my data?

Well in any case i ended up with a 155 they had for me, so i guess it worked out. Its on its way to me.

Hope they did something to accommodate for you.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

They emailed me back and I have ended up with the 164 instead of the 161 for the same price, the sale is now over and I was thinking if they try and charge me the new price ($100 dearer) I was going to do my nut lol. Hopefully it all works out and I get my board at the right price and in good order.
In my opinion the stock sheet should be automatically adjusted when an order is placed regardless of whether they have confirmed your details or not so your board is not sold on you like ours were,I feel somewhat cheated by the whole experience.


----------



## w0318 (Jan 21, 2010)

Glad something came of it, on my revised order email the price never changed. Did you get that aswell?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I have not recieved an official revised order yet, just an email from their customer support guy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

According to BUYSNOW, NS boards will be 30% off next week. Not only on their site, but others as well.


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

NYCboarder said:


> if i got a 10.5 boot should i get the legacy? or would the SLR waist be big enough


You will be fine on an SL-R

Ive got the same size feet/boots as you and have no issue with toe drag on a 161, perfect overhang of about 1/2"


----------



## w0318 (Jan 21, 2010)

AlaskanCrops said:


> According to BUYSNOW, NS boards will be 30% off next week. Not only on their site, but others as well.


the price that is on sale is about 30%.. wonder if they will price adjust.

Anyway i got my 155 ! its a beauty


----------



## Regulatori (Jan 14, 2010)

I've been trying to locate a 161 SL-R that's on sale for my friend but I'm finding it's virtually impossible. If I find a site that has a sale on Never Summers, the never have SL-Rs...and when I finally do find one, it's full price at $499. lol


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Regulatori said:


> I've been trying to locate a 161 SL-R that's on sale for my friend but I'm finding it's virtually impossible. If I find a site that has a sale on Never Summers, the never have SL-Rs...and when I finally do find one, it's full price at $499. lol


This happens every year, and yet people still hold out waiting for better than 10-20% off deals instead of just buying it. Why i will never understand...


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

I got my 155 Evo, love it.. not sure if I'll get a ride in this season though.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Regulatori said:


> I've been trying to locate a 161 SL-R that's on sale for my friend but I'm finding it's virtually impossible. If I find a site that has a sale on Never Summers, the never have SL-Rs...and when I finally do find one, it's full price at $499. lol


check it:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/buy-sell-snowboard-equipment/26010-never-summer-sl-r.html


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

arsenic0 said:


> This happens every year, and yet people still hold out waiting for better than 10-20% off deals instead of just buying it. Why i will never understand...


Cause we are waiting on our income tax returns!


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

AlaskanCrops said:


> Cause we are waiting on our income tax returns!


Thats what credit is for :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

arsenic0 said:


> Thats what credit is for :cheeky4:


I have a wife.


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

AlaskanCrops said:


> I have a wife.


that's legit.


----------



## w0318 (Jan 21, 2010)

man with the sierra sale that custom v-rocker sure looks tempting, but for some reason i dont regeret buying my evo-r. I guess all the reviews put my mind at ease, even tho it cost a bit more.

but that Custom X... singing to me

P.S. Buysnow actually has the NS boards with a higher price.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

w0318 said:


> P.S. Buysnow actually has the NS boards with a higher price.


It just took a little patience.

http://www.buysnow.com/catalog/RidingEssentials/snowboards/neversummer


----------



## crispynz1 (Aug 30, 2009)

AlaskanCrops said:


> It just took a little patience.
> 
> Never Summer Snowboards offers Never Summer Snowboards at Buy Snow your source for snowboards



Nice prices.


----------



## w0318 (Jan 21, 2010)

AlaskanCrops said:


> It just took a little patience.
> 
> Never Summer Snowboards offers Never Summer Snowboards at Buy Snow your source for snowboards



same price as when the first sale


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

I was watching the legacy-r all week and it was $450. Those are the cheapest prices I can find for NS boards.


----------



## w0318 (Jan 21, 2010)

this thread is over 2 weeks from the orignial date and those are pretty much the orginal sale prices on the first sale.

Buy them up , such a great deal.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

Ahhhh gotcha.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Well my SL 164 just turned up and I have to say it looks to be a very well made board, way better than my last years burton supermodel. I cant wait to test it out, if only it wasnt summer here in Australia atm lol.


----------



## crispynz1 (Aug 30, 2009)

ETM said:


> Well my SL 164 just turned up and I have to say it looks to be a very well made board, way better than my last years burton supermodel. I cant wait to test it out, if only it wasnt summer here in Australia atm lol.



Did you get hit with duty? My 158 Evo is in quarantine as we speak. Straight to Snowplanet for me. :cheeky4:


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

nope, as the value is under AU$1000 there is no duty to pay


----------



## crispynz1 (Aug 30, 2009)

ETM said:


> nope, as the value is under AU$1000 there is no duty to pay



Man, that is sweet. We only get NZ$450 tax free.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

You should still be ok if you paid US$350 for the board, the freight is not included in the taxable amount, only the goods.


----------



## w0318 (Jan 21, 2010)

ETM said:


> Well my SL 164 just turned up and I have to say it looks to be a very well made board, way better than my last years burton supermodel. I cant wait to test it out, if only it wasnt summer here in Australia atm lol.


Yes my NS EVo is definite superb quality, but like you my season has ended as my wife is due to give birth in a month and she cant watch my toddler son solo now.


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

w0318 said:


> Yes my NS EVo is definite superb quality, but like you my season has ended as my wife is due to give birth in a month and she cant watch my toddler son solo now.


But impending congrats!!


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

damn... i do not think I can get away with buying another snowboard this winter... already bought myself two (sold one) and bought a new one for the wife yesterday.


----------



## w0318 (Jan 21, 2010)

Thx!! a different kind of joy in the life. I would be so proud if my boys will board with me in the next few years.


----------

